# The silliest science fiction and fantasy movies of all time



## BAYLOR

And though I didn't include it in the title,  let's add *horror* movies to the list as well.  What  makes these films so silly and preposterous and yet they still have entertainment value regardless.


----------



## farntfar

Surely this has to begin with Dark Star.
The idea of sending out a bunch of bored hippies to blow up "unstable planets" using state of the art AI installed in bombs is totally silly.
Add to it the alien and a commander who can still talk (like a soup dragon) despite being dead. 

I'm trying to describe the silliness without giving too much away, because it was a truly enjoyable film at the time, if it's now very dated. 
Watch it  if you haven't seen it, but don't expect to be overwhelmed by its special effects or its pace or depth.


----------



## BAYLOR

farntfar said:


> Surely this has to begin with Dark Star.
> The idea of sending out a bunch of bored hippies to blow up "unstable planets" using state of the art AI installed in bombs is totally silly.
> Add to it the alien and a commander who can still talk (like a soup dragon) despite being dead.
> 
> I'm trying to describe the silliness without giving too much away, because it was a truly enjoyable film at the time, if it's now very dated.
> Watch it  if you haven't seen it, but don't expect to be overwhelmed by its special effects or its pace or depth.




I like to think of that film as a precursor to Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy and Red Dwarf


----------



## farntfar

Absolutely.


----------



## BAYLOR

farntfar said:


> Absolutely.



And Dark Star is a  very important cautionary tale . One should never teach  philosophy to a bomb


----------



## Hazen Sealock

As I briefly alluded to elsewhere, I really enjoyed Eight Legged Freaks. It was stupid, preposterous, and to say the acting was phoned in implies a level of professionalism that would prevent anyone with it from ever agreeing to that script. All that aside, though, I got exactly what I hoped to get out of the movie: a few laughs and enough entertainment to kill a couple hours. I wouldn't buy it on DVD, but I probably wouldn't change the channel if it came on while I was browsing.

Besides, I always had a thing for Kari Wurher since Remote Control, even if she did help kill Sliders.


----------



## BAYLOR

*The Terranauts*  1967  . A robot that looks like a mobile lamp stand kidnaps a group of Earthling to stop Marauding alien spaceships from devastating Earth and other planets in the Galaxy.  This film is hoot.


----------



## Harpo

My favourite of recent years is Mega Python Vs Gatoroid.  
It features Mickey Dolenz as himself, plus it teams up those two icons of 80s teenage pop music: Debbie Gibson & Tiffany.  
Plus of course there are lots of ridiculous giant alligators and snakes - all rendered in cheapo tacky effects.
If you liked Sharknado, you'll like this.


----------



## Vladd67

Harpo said:


> My favourite of recent years is Mega Python Vs Gatoroid.
> It features Mickey Dolenz as himself, plus it teams up those two icons of 80s teenage pop music: Debbie Gibson & Tiffany.
> Plus of course there are lots of ridiculous giant alligators and snakes - all rendered in cheapo tacky effects.
> If you liked Sharknado, you'll like this.


I read that quickly and thought it said Monty Python Vs Gatoroid, not sure if that would have been any sillier.


----------



## Mouse

Harpo said:


> My favourite of recent years is Mega Python Vs Gatoroid.
> It features Mickey Dolenz as himself, plus it teams up those two icons of 80s teenage pop music: Debbie Gibson & Tiffany.
> Plus of course there are lots of ridiculous giant alligators and snakes - all rendered in cheapo tacky effects.
> If you liked Sharknado, you'll like this.



I love Micky Dolenz! I didn't know he was in that.

Including 'horror' means the list is massive, surely? What with all the Mega Shark vs Giant Octopus, Big Ass Spider, Zombeavers etc. etc. out there. (My fave is 2-Headed Shark Attack).

Silliest Fantasy? The Dark Crystal is kinda daft, isn't it.


----------



## BAYLOR

*Invasion of the Saucer Men*  1957 essentially is a scfi comedy.     Hilariously funny these  aliens who have ridiculously large craniums  also have have claws which are loaded with alcohol, if you get stabbed buy them It causes drunkenness.   It's pretty silly stuff.


----------



## Rodders

Aeon Flux. Just an aweful movie.


----------



## Vince W

Spaceballs was intentionally silly, but The Fantastic Four was unintentionally so.


----------



## TheDustyZebra

Well, there's always *Attack of the Killer Tomatoes*. The list wouldn't be complete without that.

And, while I love it to death, *Forbidden Planet* wasn't exactly lacking in silliness, either.


----------



## BAYLOR

*Spaced Invaders *1990   A group of bumbling aliens  picking up Orson Wells famous War of the Words broadcast land on earth during Halloween , to help the invading Martians.  They think it's for real. It's silly and hilarious.


----------



## SimpleCountrySysadmin

*The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Across the 8th Dimension* is one of my favorites. Pity they never made *Against the World Crime League*...


----------



## Rodders

Earth girls are easy was silly.


----------



## BAYLOR

*The Ice Pirates*  1984   Silly fun and endlessly entertaining .


----------



## BAYLOR

*Visit To a Small Planet     *1960 with Jerry Lewis


----------



## Tower75

Iron Skies. Started out as a spoof film about invading Nazis from the Moon, then 2/3 of the way through the film the director seems to get thrown through a window and wakes up with a personality change, as the film turns very quickly into a political, serious film about humanity's hunger for resources and destruction.


----------



## The Crawling Chaos

Galaxy of Terror! That suggestion has to be a thread killer.


----------



## Rodders

Has anyone mentioned Beastmaster yet? A classic, but silly fun.


----------



## Vince W

Rodders mentioning *Beastmaster* has just reminded me about *Krull*.


----------



## BAYLOR

Vince W said:


> Rodders mentioning *Beastmaster* has just reminded me about *Krull*.




Bestmaster spawned tow sequels and a tv series .


----------



## Mele Kalikimaka

Starcrash!


----------



## BAYLOR

Mele Kalikimaka said:


> Starcrash!




An absolute must see  silly movie  extravaganza !


----------



## clovis-man

*Robinson Crusoe on Mars* - When this film came out in 1964, I read a very positive review of it in Time magazine. I've never been able to figure that out. And now, 50 years later, the movie seems to be achieving some sort of Icon status. But I always thought it was silly and I haven't changed my mind.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Interesting.  I have to agree that *Starcrash* is just about the silliest thing you will ever see.

However, I enjoyed *Robinson Crusoe on Mars* as an entertaining, fairly plausible (given the state of knowledge about Mars in 1964) science fiction adventure film.


----------



## BAYLOR

Victoria Silverwolf said:


> Interesting.  I have to agree that *Starcrash* is just about the silliest thing you will ever see.
> 
> However, I enjoyed *Robinson Crusoe on Mars* as an entertaining, fairly plausible (given the state of knowledge about Mars in 1964) science fiction adventure film.




And Robinson Crusoe on Mars reused the Martian ships from the 1953  film.War of The Worlds


----------



## BAYLOR

*A Nymphoid Barbarian in Dinosaur Hell    * 1990  .  Yes this a real film.  I would put it under the heading you have see it to believe it.


----------



## BAYLOR

*One Million Years BC   *1966  This movie is preposterous for lots of reasons and it's damned entertaining .  If you've never seen this one ,your in for a fun time. It has dinosaurs , caveman and Raquel Welch  .


----------



## J-Sun

BAYLOR said:


> It has dinosaurs , caveman and Raquel Welch



Not necessarily in that order.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

Ah, *Starcrash*.  The only thing that I remember clearly is that someone on one planet gave people on another planet a deadline of noon (or midnight, I can't remember which)  to do something or else something bad would happen.  I thought "noon?" (or perhaps I thought "midnight?") -- on which planet?  where on that planet?  What does "noon" (or possibly "midnight") mean when more than one planet is involved?

It was a philosophical question that still haunts me after all these years.


----------



## BAYLOR

Teresa Edgerton said:


> Ah, *Starcrash*.  The only thing that I remember clearly is that someone on one planet gave people on another planet a deadline of noon (or midnight, I can't remember which)  to do something or else something bad would happen.  I thought "noon?" (or perhaps I thought "midnight?") -- on which planet?  where on that planet?  What does "noon" (or possibly "midnight") mean when more than one planet is involved?
> 
> It was a philosophical question that still haunts me after all these years.




The question about this film that haunts me to to this day, is what were they thinking when they made this film in the first place?


----------



## BAYLOR

*Message from Space   *1978  . This was Japan's answer to Star Wars.  It plays almost like spoof  of Star Wars, the only problem is that wasn't intend to be a spoof.  The film boasts such immortal lines as " Im a human being from planet Earth "and " They don't call me kamikaze for nothing ".


----------



## Ray McCarthy

Vince W said:


> just reminded me about *Krull*


Krull was OK, better than many.


----------



## Michael F

Not really sci but a little futuristic. If you enjoy tryuly bad movies try 'Ditching'


----------



## BAYLOR

Vince W said:


> Rodders mentioning *Beastmaster* has just reminded me about *Krull*.



Krull is alot of fun and it does have a great musical score by James Horner .


----------



## JoanDrake

Santa Claus Conquers the Martians. With the 8 year old Pia Zadora in her breakout role

CCCreeepppyyyy


----------



## BAYLOR

JoanDrake said:


> Santa Claus Conquers the Martians. With the 8 year old Pia Zadora in her breakout role
> 
> CCCreeepppyyyy



It's a very painful film to watch .


----------



## Curt Chiarelli

So many movies, so little time . . . . For starters, how about Sandahl Bergman and Rowdy Roddy Piper in _*Hell Comes to Frog Town*_? 

I want to also add _*Zardoz *_to this all-stellar line-up, but it goes beyond silly, exceeds the absurd and lunges full-tilt boogie into the realm of the incomprehensible. (Perhaps the most incomprehensible part is how they railroaded Sean Connery to star in this film, but the mystery becomes less impenetrable once you know that Sir Sean turned down _*The Matrix*_ and _*The Lord of the Rings*_ to star in _*The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen*_ because "I couldn't understand what they were about". Perhaps Sean - like so many other knighted heads - has what I call "IQ Deficit Disorder" . . . . Thank the Elder Gods he had his looks to fall back on.)


----------



## Curt Chiarelli

BAYLOR said:


> *One Million Years BC   *1966  This movie is preposterous for lots of reasons and it's damned entertaining .  If you've never seen this one ,your in for a fun time. It has dinosaurs , caveman and Raquel Welch  .



Yes, Rachel Welch, the best non-Ray Harryhausen-created special effect in the whole movie!


----------



## BAYLOR

Curt Chiarelli said:


> Yes, Rachel Welch, the best non-Ray Harryhausen-created special effect in the whole movie!



I agree.


----------



## BAYLOR

*The Way Way Out* 1966   A Si Fi Comedy staring Jerry Lewis and Stella Stevens.   It's a hoot to watch.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

BAYLOR said:


> *The Way Way Out* 1966   A Si Fi Comedy staring Jerry Lewis and Stella Stevens.   It's a hoot to watch.




Oh, gosh.  I remember that stupid thing from decades ago.  (I think the title doesn't have "the.")  As I recall, the main source of "comedy" was the fact that a man and a woman were on the Moon togther -- would they have *giggle* sex?

EDIT:  Research reveals that the title was the awkwardly punctuated *Way . . . Way Out*.


----------



## BAYLOR

Victoria Silverwolf said:


> Oh, gosh.  I remember that stupid thing from decades ago.  (I think the title doesn't have "the.")  As I recall, the main source of "comedy" was the fact that a man and a woman were on the Moon togther -- would they have *giggle* sex?
> 
> EDIT:  Research reveals that the title was the awkwardly punctuated *Way . . . Way Out*.




It's one of jerry Lewis's best comedies.  Silly but very enjoyable.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

*Planet of Blood.  *Though the movie has its moments, it also has one of the silliest lines of all time.  Upon learning that the female alien appears to be hemophiliac, one of the characters declares, "She must be some kind of royalty on her planet."


----------



## Foxbat

For me, the silliest will always be The Creeping Terror - where the greatest threat  from the stars is brought to a conclusion by the new wonder weapon of our age - the hand grenade.


----------



## BAYLOR

Foxbat said:


> For me, the silliest will always be The Creeping Terror - where the greatest threat  from the stars is brought to a conclusion by the new wonder weapon of our age - the hand grenade.



They lost the sound track to that film, that why it has almost no dialogue and it's narrated.


----------



## BAYLOR

Teresa Edgerton said:


> *Planet of Blood.  *Though the movie has its moments, it also has one of the silliest lines of all time.  Upon learning that the female alien appears to be hemophiliac, one of the characters declares, "She must be some kind of royalty on her planet."



Silly but definitely creepy.


----------



## JunkMonkey

_The Creeping Terror _and _Starcrash_ are all time greats in the silly SF movie stakes  All my kids love both of them and will often break into lines of dialogue from Starcrash.  My 5 year old boy is particularly fond of pointing out the window and crying "Look! Amazon's on horeseback.  I hope they are friendly!"

The greatest silly SF film of all time though is _Yor Hunter From the Future_ a film so incredibly awful and silly that I have real trouble no going on about it at great length every time the opportunity arises... like now....

*


			
				my film diary said:
			
		


			Yor, the Hunter from the Future
		
Click to expand...

*


			
				my film diary said:
			
		

> - Paydirt! Grade A Paydirt! This movie has everything: A truly bewildering masterpiece of crap which proves, if nothing else, that the Italians invented Mashup years before anyone else thought of it. Cue the post Queen's _Flash Gordon_ music:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Yor's world, he's the man!
> Yor's world, he's the man!
> Yor's world!Lost in the world of past
> with the echo of ancient blast
> There is a man from future, a man of mystery
> Yor's world!
> 
> So, after we have recovered from the opening credits what happens? Or more to the point, what doesn't happen? Yor, (He's the man apparently) disappears from the screen for a few minutes and we spend a few blissful moments with a tribe of hippy cavemen who are tra la la happy in only the way that a tribe about to be brutally slaughtered to a man by the end of the reel can be. They go on a hunt and Argh! The front half of a flesh eating triceratops bursts out of the jungleywoods and attacks the pretty one in the leather bikini. She is doomed! but suddenly YOR!
> 
> Aaahhhh! The Hero of the Universe!
> 
> jumps out. Yor hit dinosaur with ax (I am tempted to make a joke about all Italian dinosaurs being called Dino here, but I won't) Yor leaps over Dino's prongs. Yor hit Dino again. Dino die. Yor exultant. Yor drink Dino blood. Yor hero to tribe. Big party. Girl in the bikini do the hoochie coochie dance because she suddenly has the hots for hero hunk man in bad wig. Suddenly! Purple painted Neanderthal cave men attack. Everyone except our hero, his newly acquired crumpet, and her elderly guardian are killed and all the women are captured.
> 
> Pausing only to possibly have implied off screen sex in an old tree they retire to a secret cave. But suddenly they are attacked by the Purple painted Neanderthal cave men again. Yor is thrown off a cliff and crumpet girl is carried away struggling to the usual implied fate worse than death.
> 
> Yor wakes up, pissed off to find himself at the bottom of a cliff, and climbs back up to meet the elderly guardian and together they go to the lair of the purple people eaters. They're just about given up working out how to sneak up on the bad guys when they are attacked by a 'Night Creature', a bloody big bat thing. Yor knocks it out of the sky with one arrow and ...
> 
> ... this is so ****ing brilliant ...
> 
> ... lifts the dead bat beast over his head and uses it as a hang glider!
> 
> Yor hang glides into the cave, drop kicks the head bad guy, and kills everything that moves. (Apart from bikini girl of course.) Yor pulls a rock out of a huge dam the purple people eaters have constructed inside their cave for some inexplicable reason and everyone Yor hasn't already killed with his ax dies. (Including presumably all the women he was supposedly there to rescue.)
> 
> Next morning they are the other side of the big mountain, in an arid desert, looking for a mysterious woman who wears a medallion exactly like Yor's ("Like mine?" "Yes, like yours Yor.") Yor goes on alone.
> 
> Suddely! Yor is attacked by stuntmen wearing rags and carrying pointy sticks - which are on fire! Yor is captured and taken before their queen who looks suspiciously like she goes to the same crappy wigmaker as he does and - Da Da Dahhhh! - has a medallion just like his.
> 
> "You are like me! Who are we where do we come?" from cries Yor. (I'm paraphrasing here.) "No idea." she says, "The people here say I fell from the sky and they found me next to this huge block of ice with these frozen bodies in it which too are wearing medallions just like us." (But not much.) "Don't stress about it though because you are about to be sacrificed." Yor objects to being sacrificed and kills everybody! And then the cave collapses for no apparent reason.
> 
> Everywhere this bugger goes things just self-destruct and hundreds of people die.
> 
> So now Yor has two women (he grabbed the queen on the way out of the collapsing cave). Yor Happy. (Actually Yor VERY happy). Girlies not so. Just when the cat fight (told you his movie has everything) is getting interesting they are SUDDENLY ATTACKED by the purple neaderthal guys who weren't as dead as we thought and Yor has to kill them all over again.
> 
> Yor and his friends reach the sea. And hear screams coming from a cave. They rush to the cave and find a Dinosaur which looks suspiciously like the Triceratops he killed earlier, but without the big pointy bits, attacking women and children. (Doesn't anything this man kills stay dead?) They kill the Dino (again) and much happiness ensues and, not really understanding that they are dooming themselves to an early and messy death, the village invite Yor to stay and have a party! (They also try to give him another woman, but he passes.) Oh, and by the way, something really weird happened round here recently. Something fell out of the sky and we killed the man who climbed out of it - and then it conveniently exploded so there is nothing to left to show you. (I love the lengths low budget movie makers sometimes have to go to to get out of actually showing you anything on screen.) Anyway, party party party la la la! happy happy Kaboom! Laser blasts explode the village and everyone dies! (For a bit.)
> 
> Yor and his companions set sail on the (dead) headman's boat to the mysterious island of which he (pre-dying) had told them.
> 
> After the inevitable storm and shipwreck. Yor is captured by black suited robots. (I don't think we are in Hyperborea any more, Toto.) Somehow we neatly segued from a really awful Conan rip off into a low rent post Star Wars SF movie, filmed in the same refinery they shoot every other low rent SF movie. There is a rebel underground trying to overthrow The Overlord who is bent on 'doing evil' and making the same mistakes 'the ancients' did. (Oh I get it! Were in the future that's why it's called Yor, the Hunter from the *Future*, oh yeah, I see - I can be so thick sometimes....) These mistakes presumably include breeding a Master Race of androids to replace the old models, which are pretty plodding and useless, and look, as one reviewer so wonderfully put it: 'like Darth Vader had ***ked Hello Kitty', using Yor's sperm and bikini girl's body. "After you inseminate the woman, you die!" Okay. Don't know about you but I think hearing that would pretty well squash my libido dead. So what's Evilon going to do now? "Aha! After I w*** you and do something with a turkey baster - you will die!"
> 
> So, after a lot of running around shooting colour coded laser blasts (Goodies - green, Baddies - red), and a couple of Action Man dolls serving as stunt doubles for some trapeze work (I kid you not), a particularly pointless Lady of Shanghai type hall of mirrors sequence which did nothing to advance the plot but did give the audience a chance to have a good look at the film crew from several angles, Yor blows up the whole ****ing island - and kills everybody!
> 
> It's incredible. Get within three feet of this guy and whole civilisations crumble to dust.
> 
> Yor and his pals fly off into the sunset to spread the word about not meddling with things man was not meant to meddle with (especially his thing) and a voice over wonders aloud if he will succeed. I guess they were hoping for a series or at least a sequel.
> 
> A good 10 out of 10 on the awfulometer for this one._


----------



## BAYLOR

JunkMonkey said:


> The greatest silly SF film of all time though is _Yor Hunter From the Future_ a film so incredibly awful and silly that I have real trouble no going on about it at great length every time the opportunity arises... like now....




Not even a mention at the Oscars.


----------



## JunkMonkey

I know.  A real crime that.


(Almost as bad as all the typos in my last post.  In my defence I will point out it was 2 am when I wrote it....)


----------



## Foxbat

There used to be a series on TV (in the UK) called The Golden Turkeys (or something of that ilk). It was a great way to catch up on the silliest movies around. TV's just not the same anymore


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Teresa Edgerton said:


> *Planet of Blood.  *Though the movie has its moments, it also has one of the silliest lines of all time.  Upon learning that the female alien appears to be hemophiliac, one of the characters declares, "She must be some kind of royalty on her planet."



By any chance do you mean *Queen of Blood*?  (A film made up of some stolen Soviet footage with new American footage.)  Despite some silly things like the one you mention, I found the vampiric alien quite striking.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

The movie goes by both names, apparently.


----------



## austin_cambridge

*Martians Go Home* - as silly as they come but there were some nice music sequences.


----------



## JunkMonkey

O-lan Jones!  Fwarrrr!



O-lan3 by the_junk_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## BAYLOR

austin_cambridge said:


> *Martians Go Home* - as silly as they come but there were some nice music sequences.



There was an actual adaptation of Fredric Brown's novel?


----------



## JunkMonkey

BAYLOR said:


> There was an actual adaptation of Fredric Brown's novel?



Yep. 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0100116/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1

It's not great - but it's not as terrible as it could have been.


----------



## Verse

You get bad films.
You get films so bad, they're good.
You get films so bad, they're not even good in an cheesy ironic way.
Then you get 'Ninja Apocalypse'

I can't believe it even managed 3.1 on IMDB.


----------



## BAYLOR

Verse said:


> You get bad films.
> You get films so bad, they're good.
> You get films so bad, they're not even good in an cheesy ironic way.
> Then you get 'Ninja Apocalypse'
> 
> I can't believe it even managed 3.1 on IMDB.




Interesting film title .


----------



## JunkMonkey

Not the first time the title has been used:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0199810/?ref_=fn_al_tt_3


----------



## Dave

Tower75 said:


> Iron Skies. Started out as a spoof film about invading Nazis from the Moon, then 2/3 of the way through the film the director seems to get thrown through a window and wakes up with a personality change, as the film turns very quickly into a political, serious film about humanity's hunger for resources and destruction.


I've watched it and tend to agree. There were some amusing parts but then others that just didn't work. The stormtroopers looking at the men's magazine was funny, the Sarah Palin President, the British ambassador representing the only country not to arm their spaceship.


----------



## Dave

JoanDrake said:


> _Santa Claus Conquers the Martians_. With the 8 year old Pia Zadora in her breakout role


My brother and sister and I loved that film. I haven't seen it for about 40 years! I want to see it again just for old time's sake.


----------



## BAYLOR

Dave said:


> My brother and sister and I loved that film. I haven't seen it for about 40 years! I want to see it again just for old time's sake.



It's a very painful film to watch .


----------



## Michael Colton

I wish I could remember the name of the worst one I have seen. I sat down at a friend's house as he was watching some low-budget seemingly near-future action film. It was imported and the subtitles seemed to be terribly translated, so I had no idea what was going on. But it had the most ridiculous scenes I have ever seen. Braziers that were really flamethrowers, assassins that have blades come out of the derriere and proceed to sword fight via bad twerking, and an apartment building that was actually a robot that started to go all King Kong on the neighborhood. It didn't seem like it was meant to be a comedy by how dramatic everyone was acting, but maybe there was satire lost in translation. I mean, there were buildings that became wounded and bled. Buildings. Bleeding. It was the most bizarre thing I've ever seen.

I wish I could remember the name or figure out Google keywords that would find it again, but alas no success.


----------



## JunkMonkey

Michael Colton said:


> I wish I could remember the name of the worst one I have seen. I sat down at a friend's house as he was watching some low-budget seemingly near-future action film. It was imported and the subtitles seemed to be terribly translated, so I had no idea what was going on. But it had the most ridiculous scenes I have ever seen. Braziers that were really flamethrowers, assassins that have blades come out of the derriere and proceed to sword fight via bad twerking, and an apartment building that was actually a robot that started to go all King Kong on the neighborhood. It didn't seem like it was meant to be a comedy by how dramatic everyone was acting, but maybe there was satire lost in translation. I mean, there were buildings that became wounded and bled. Buildings. Bleeding. It was the most bizarre thing I've ever seen.
> 
> I wish I could remember the name or figure out Google keywords that would find it again, but alas no success.



THE best place to find out would be:

http://www.imdb.com/board/bd0000001/threads/

I am constantly amazed at how fast the people who hang out there identify films from the flimsiest of descriptions.


----------



## BAYLOR

Rodders said:


> Aeon Flux. Just an aweful movie.



Wrong casting ,very bad story and script.


----------



## JunkMonkey

BAYLOR said:


> Wrong casting ,very bad story and script.


 Some good sets though.


----------



## BAYLOR

JunkMonkey said:


> Some good sets though.



The worst choice was Aeon. I like Charlez Theron but, she was the the wrong choice for the lead role . She didn't look the part ,at all nor  did she  really capture the character in any way.


----------



## Dave

BAYLOR said:


> The worst choice was Aeon. I like Charlez Theron but, she was the the wrong choice for the lead role . She didn't look the part ,at all nor  did she  really capture the character in any way.


Didn't she get badly injured in a stunt and so was unable to do other planned stunts? If she seemed wooden that may have been the plaster of Paris.


----------



## BAYLOR

Dave said:


> Didn't she get badly injured in a stunt and so was unable to do other planned stunts? If she seemed wooden that may have been the plaster of Paris.



She was wrong for the part.  Someone like Uma Thermon might have been a better choice?


----------



## BAYLOR

Just about everyone of those Steve Reeves Hercules films done in the 1960's. But they are such fun films.


----------



## BAYLOR

*Weird Science    *1985     Off the wall , silly and insane. I loved that film .


----------



## Vince W

*Jupiter Ascending*, but not in a good way.


----------



## BAYLOR

Vince W said:


> *Jupiter Ascending*, but not in a good way.



It's tanking at the box office .


----------



## Dave

BAYLOR said:


> It's tanking at the box office .


Pity, I was going to see it. Did the Wachowskis only make one good film?


----------



## J-Sun

Dave said:


> Did the Wachowskis only make one good film?



They made two (the first two) but only one was SFF, the other being the neo-noir _Bound_.


----------



## JunkMonkey

J-Sun said:


> They made two (the first two) but only one was SFF, the other being the neo-noir _Bound_.



What was the other one?  _Bound_ is pretty good.


----------



## J-Sun

I was speaking of _The Matrix_ (which is what I assumed Dave meant, though I may have been wrong). I think if I had to pick just one, I'd pick _Bound_ but _The Matrix_ certainly had a bigger impact.

(I'm answering this straight, though it occurs to me that maybe you've seen _The Matrix_, know it's a Wachowskis film, dislike it, and are being sarcastic. )


----------



## Dave

I meant _The Matrix_. I thought that was obvious. I'll have to try to watch _Bound_.


----------



## JunkMonkey

I was kind of being sarcastic (but vaguely hopeful that I'd missed something).

Bound is great.  Tight, stylish and genuinely interesting.  It baffles me how the W Bros went from that, to pompous OTT crud like the _Matrix_ films without pausing for breath.  I mean it took Kubrick years to get from _The Killing_ to _2001_.  The W's did it one move.


----------



## BAYLOR

*Green Slime*  1968  Japanese American produced film  about a Space Station  menaced by silly looking tentacled monsters , that discharge electricity. The film is pure camp and pure fun.


----------



## BAYLOR

*The Amazing Captain Nemo  * 1978  an Irwin Allen Production , this film pure hokum.  It's a bad but fun to watch.


----------



## BAYLOR

Dave said:


> I meant _The Matrix_. I thought that was obvious. I'll have to try to watch _Bound_.



 It's not aging particularly well.


----------



## BAYLOR

*Hawk The Slayer  *1980 . This film proves that it  possible to do a lavish fantasy adventure film with almost no budget.


----------



## BAYLOR

*Red Sonja   *1985  bad but entertaining.


----------



## JunkMonkey

BAYLOR said:


> *Red Sonja   *1985  bad but entertaining.


"We must find the Talisman!"  - great hats though - and music by Ennio Morricone.  It's brilliant! (But crap.)


----------



## Jeffbert

BAYLOR said:


> They lost the sound track to that film [THE CREEPING TERROR], that why it has almost no dialogue and it's narrated.


I thought the thing resembled a Chinese parade dragon because people's feet were sticking out from underneath the costume. I bought a set of 50 SCIFI INVASION films, just for that one turkey! 



Victoria Silverwolf said:


> Oh, gosh.  I remember that stupid thing from decades ago.  (I think the title doesn't have "the.")  As I recall, the main source of "comedy" was the fact that a man and a woman were on the Moon togther -- would they have *giggle* sex?
> 
> EDIT:  Research reveals that the title was the awkwardly punctuated *Way . . . Way Out*.


When I was a kid, that thing was on so very often! It did have both Astronauts & Cosmonauts on somewhat friendly terms, though with occasional antagonisms. Thinking of the guy who sent JLewis's character to the moon, Robert MorlEy, as I recall, was one of the targets of Vincent Price's character's revenge in *Theater of Blood*, one of the silliest, though violent films. It was just silly when VP's character, Edward Lionheart exacted vengeance on Morley's character, Meredith Merridew. 


Spoiler



Lionheart posed as a famous chef, COOKED THE GUY'S PRIZED POOCH, served it to him, which he ate with delight, then brought out a covered dish, which was the dog's head. lifted the cover, the guy turned white with revulsion, then grabbing a large funnel & a toilet plunger, VP stuffed the rest down his throat!  I recall reading something about ancient history, some king did a similar thing to his general for not killing some other guy, I think Cyrus the Great. So, this guy cooks the general's son, & in similar fashion, though without the funnel or plunger. 



Actually, one of the silliest lines was in THE WRATH OF KHAN; As they were *all* about to die, Spock, known for his logic, says such a dumb thing. "The needs of the many outweigh the needs of the few." If he had been true to form, it would have been something like *better one should die, than many*.


----------



## JunkMonkey

My current all time silly SF film is now _The Terrornauts_ a 1967 British film of incredible dreadfulness:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Terrornauts

Oh look... It's on Youtube!  Why should I suffer alone?






I can thoroughly recommend the stunning unspecial effect around the 15 minute mark when the plume from a (volcanic?) eruption in the foreground goes _behind_ a moon high in the sky.


----------



## BAYLOR

JunkMonkey said:


> My current all time silly SF film is now _The Terrornauts_ a 1967 British film of incredible dreadfulness:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Terrornauts
> 
> Oh look... It's on Youtube!  Why should I suffer alone?




Ive seen this one twice. I love the lamp stand Robot  .


----------



## JunkMonkey

I'm glad I wasn't drinking anything when the 'monster' appeared.  I might have suffered severe nosal damage.


----------



## Jeffbert

Tanks for the link, JunkMonkey! I nearly forgot: *Nazis at the Center of the Earth* is apparently supposed to be serious, but--


Spoiler



when the Hitler cyborg finally shows up ! Its a cross between *They Saved Hitler's Brain*, & a certain episode of *FUTURAMA*, in which Bender sells his body & Nixon's head buys it! Actually the final boos in *WOLFENSTEIN 3D* also comes to mind!



Let us not forget *Zombie Strippers!*


----------



## BAYLOR

If you want to see a really cheap, horrible fun to watch science fiction fim  check out *Fantastic Invasion of Planet Earth*. 1966  originally it was called* The Bubble* .


----------



## BAYLOR

Has anyone here seen *A Nymphoid Barbarian in Dinosaur Hell  *?    This one is must see film.


----------



## Jeffbert

*Fantastic Invasion of Planet Earth: *I can find this on DVD, but $22 is too much to satify my curiosity. *A Nymphoid Barbarian in Dinosaur Hell: *I think I just put that one in my NetFlix queue, but it is not available to borrow at this time.


----------



## BAYLOR

Jeffbert said:


> *Fantastic Invasion of Planet Earth: *I can find this on DVD, but $22 is too much to satify my curiosity. *A Nymphoid Barbarian in Dinosaur Hell: *I think I just put that one in my NetFlix queue, but it is not available to borrow at this time.



22 dollars is too much for that film.


----------



## JunkMonkey

Jeffbert said:


> Tanks for the link, JunkMonkey! I nearly forgot: *Nazis at the Center of the Earth* is apparently supposed to be serious, but--
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> when the Hitler cyborg finally shows up ! Its a cross between *They Saved Hitler's Brain*, & a certain episode of *FUTURAMA*, in which Bender sells his body & Nixon's head buys it! Actually the final boos in *WOLFENSTEIN 3D* also comes to mind!
> 
> 
> 
> Let us not forget *Zombie Strippers!*



I'm desperately trying to  forget *Zombie Strippers -* as well as *A Nymphoid Barbarian in Dinosaur Hell*.  Dreadful POSs* both of them.









*or should that be 'PsOS'?


----------



## BAYLOR

JunkMonkey said:


> I'm desperately trying to  forget *Zombie Strippers -* as well as *A Nymphoid Barbarian in Dinosaur Hell*.  Dreadful POSs* both of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *or should that be 'PsOS'?




They were both shut out at the Oscars .


----------



## BAYLOR

*Caveman  *1981 staring Ringo Star and Barbara Bach,  The silly stop motion dinos stole the show in this one.


----------



## Boaz

Previously mentioned...

*The Beastmaster*: Singer is silly.  "Codo and Podo." Roberts is scrumptious. Torn is silly.  But the best lines of the movie come from John Amos.  "'Splain nis!" "Nah, dis ain't co from no slave gull."  John was fresh from _Good Times_ and he forgot to leave the Chicago projects accent behind.
*Krull*: This could have gotten off my list of silliness if the script hadn't been so stooooopid. After failing to defeat the enemy, the wizard says, "There is another way."  After failing at the new way, the wizard says, "There is another way."  After failing the second way, the wizard says, "There is one other way."  After failing on their third attempt, the wizard says, "There is one more way."  Now either this shows idiocy on the part of the wizard who should have just selected the proper method in the first place or a lack of editing beyond fifth grade english.
*Hawk the Slayer*: This is about as awful as you can get and still be awesome.  Jack Palance is the biggest named heavy in my list of silliest fantasy movies.
*Caveman*: Ringo.  Who doesn't like Ringo?!?!  Bach is yummy.  Matuzak is just Matuzak.  Don't forget, Matuzak played Sloth in _The Goonies_.

Not yet mentioned...

*The Barbarians* 1987
The Paul brothers film legacy to the world.  In my estimation, it is their magnum opus.  Forget swords and sandals... they made mullets and mallets.

I've never seen *Space Mutiny*, but Myster Science Theater 3000 blasted it.  You can find the best of the insults on youtube's MST3K - Space Mutiny - The many names of David Ryder.  Run McSwiftfast, Punch Rockgroin, Dirk Hardpec, Gristle McThornbody, Big McLargehuge, Roll Fizzlebeef.  

Speaking of Reb Brown (aka David Ryder), he was the lead in *Yor, the Hunter from the Future*.... (trailer) which I took every precaution to miss. I was one of the lucky ones.


----------



## JunkMonkey

Boaz said:


> Previously mentioned...
> 
> *The Beastmaster*: Singer is silly.  "Codo and Podo." Roberts is scrumptious. Torn is silly.  But the best lines of the movie come from John Amos.  "'Splain nis!" "Nah, dis ain't co from no slave gull."  John was fresh from _Good Times_ and he forgot to leave the Chicago projects accent behind
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Speaking of Reb Brown (aka David Ryder), he was the lead in *Yor, the Hunter from the Future*.... (trailer) which I took every precaution to miss. I was one of the lucky ones.



Oh come on, Singer was pretty yummy man-crumpet  in_ Beastmaster_.  And please don't deny yourself the pleasure of *Yor: *it is a fantastically brilliant crap film.


----------



## BAYLOR

JunkMonkey said:


> Oh come on, Singer was pretty yummy man-crumpet  in_ Beastmaster_.  And please don't deny yourself the pleasure of *Yor: *it is a fantastically brilliant crap film.



They did two forgettable sequels to Beastmaster.


----------



## Venusian Broon

I give you (with a majestic score of 2.1 on IMDb)....


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Is that a very young Meryl Streep on the ground?


----------



## Venusian Broon

Probably, she's been in _everything._


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

was the director ever jailed?


----------



## Venusian Broon

hardsciencefanagain said:


> was the director ever jailed?


Possibly he had the death sentence, and killed in the same manner as he tried to torture us - re: Monty Python's _Meaning of Life _and being chased off the top of a cliff by loads of topless women.


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

THG on the telly tonight
Shrubbery
Tim
Ekki Ekki
ït's only a flesh wound"


----------



## Jeffbert

I *know* I saw that one!


----------



## BAYLOR

Tower75 said:


> Iron Skies. Started out as a spoof film about invading Nazis from the Moon, then 2/3 of the way through the film the director seems to get thrown through a window and wakes up with a personality change, as the film turns very quickly into a political, serious film about humanity's hunger for resources and destruction.



And they've done a sequel .


----------



## BAYLOR

Venusian Broon said:


> I give you (with a majestic score of 2.1 on IMDb)....
> 
> 
> View attachment 23610




I think I missed this one.


----------



## BAYLOR

*Cat-Woman on The Moon* 1953  The title alone speaks volumes. The film itself is silly beyond imagining , but entertaining.


----------



## Jeffbert

*The Man who could work miracles* was as I recall, based on HG Wells (Welles?) story, & had the gods killing time by messing with this poor guy. One gave him omnipotence, but did not bother to tell him about it. He slowly realizes his power, and his ambitions grow. 



Spoiler



At the end, he has all Earth's leaders and such gathered together, & demands an end to war. But there is money to be made in war & sickness, etc., & they tell him its a bad idea. Like a spoiled kid, he becomes angry & does a Joshua miracle, killing all life on Earth except himself, whom he earlier had wished to be invincible. So the Earth immediately stops rotating, everything is flung around, as he forgot to make it all stop together. "Sun, stand thou still, & moon do likewise." 



As far as that film goes for being silly, *Topper* with the same guy as the title character seems silly. Carey Grant, though reckless driving kills himself & his female companion, who, upon realizing they are dead, decide to mess with this guy. 

There are quite a few films from the 1930s & 1940s with the life after death theme, & any of them could well be considered silly by today's standards.


----------



## BAYLOR

Jeffbert said:


> *The Man who could work miracles* was as I recall, based on HG Wells (Welles?) story, & had the gods killing time by messing with this poor guy. One gave him omnipotence, but did not bother to tell him about it. He slowly realizes his power, and his ambitions grow.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> At the end, he has all Earth's leaders and such gathered together, & demands an end to war. But there is money to be made in war & sickness, etc., & they tell him its a bad idea. Like a spoiled kid, he becomes angry & does a Joshua miracle, killing all life on Earth except himself, whom he earlier had wished to be invincible. So the Earth immediately stops rotating, everything is flung around, as he forgot to make it all stop together. "Sun, stand thou still, & moon do likewise."
> 
> 
> 
> As far as that film goes for being silly, *Topper* with the same guy as the title character seems silly. Carey Grant, though reckless driving kills himself & his female companion, who, upon realizing they are dead, decide to mess with this guy.
> 
> There are quite a few films from the 1930s & 1940s with the life after death theme, & any of them could well be considered silly by today's standards.



Topper also inspired a tv series in the 1950's and  some years back they did a Topper tv movie which was an attempt at a tv series .


----------



## Edward M. Grant

Curt Chiarelli said:


> I want to also add _*Zardoz *_to this all-stellar line-up, but it goes beyond silly, exceeds the absurd and lunges full-tilt boogie into the realm of the incomprehensible. (Perhaps the most incomprehensible part is how they railroaded Sean Connery to star in this film



If I remember correctly, he was desperate for any roles that would prevent him from being typecast as James Bond forever. And money. The director said something once about offering Connery a limo to drive him to and from the set, but Connery said how about they paid him the limo fee, and he'd drive himself .

You have to remember that _Zardoz_ was made in the 1970s, when no-one had any clue about what they were doing after the 60s. I've always thought their society was something like a low-budget _Dancers At The End Of Time_.

Which leads in to one of my favourite silly SF movies: _The Final Program_me. It's another movie from the 70s where you have to wonder what they were smoking.


----------



## BAYLOR

Edward M. Grant said:


> If I remember correctly, he was desperate for any roles that would prevent him from being typecast as James Bond forever. And money. The director said something once about offering Connery a limo to drive him to and from the set, but Connery said how about they paid him the limo fee, and he'd drive himself .
> 
> You have to remember that _Zardoz_ was made in the 1970s, when no-one had any clue about what they were doing after the 60s. I've always thought their society was something like a low-budget _Dancers At The End Of Time_.
> 
> Which leads in to one of my favourite silly SF movies: _The Final Program_me. It's another movie from the 70s where you have to wonder what they were smoking.



Ive nothing good about the Final Program.

By the way have you ever seen the the 1969 film The Monitors? Silly doesn't even begin to describe it.


----------



## Frost Giant

Hitchhiker's Guide. Wasn't a fan of the book or the movie, a bunch of nonsense.


----------



## SilentRoamer

I thought Looper was the height of stupidity.

I know Time Travels movies are awkward and often poorly done but this one took the biscuit.

The specific scene I am referring to is when a man is running away as "time" runs out and he loses all of his body parts but still managed to make the run... it is just so ridiculous and ignores almost all forms of cause > effect.

TERRIBLE SILLY FILM.


----------



## clovis-man

SilentRoamer said:


> I thought Looper was the height of stupidity.
> 
> I know Time Travels movies are awkward and often poorly done but this one took the biscuit.
> 
> The specific scene I am referring to is when a man is running away as "time" runs out and he loses all of his body parts but still managed to make the run... it is just so ridiculous and ignores almost all forms of cause > effect.
> 
> TERRIBLE SILLY FILM.



Well, stay tuned. I believe I just read that the guy who did* Looper* will be filming Star Wars VIII.


----------



## J Riff

Yes, and most disturbing is that fliks like this end up on lists... top ten lists. I think we need a list: "The Top Ten worst, least honest Top Ten lists".


----------



## Jeffbert

SilentRoamer said:


> I thought Looper was the height of stupidity.
> 
> I know Time Travels movies are awkward and often poorly done but this one took the biscuit.
> 
> The specific scene I am referring to is when a man is running away as "time" runs out and he loses all of his body parts but still managed to make the run... it is just so ridiculous and ignores almost all forms of cause > effect.
> 
> TERRIBLE SILLY FILM.


I saw *Looper*, but prefer the *Robot Chicken* parody called *Rooper* (Elmer Fudd's mispronunciation): 



Spoiler



So, Fudd comes from the future begging his present self to kill him, because guns are illegal & without his rifle/shotgun, life has no meaning.  There may be more to it than that, but I forgot any other details.


----------



## BAYLOR

Frost Giant said:


> Hitchhiker's Guide. Wasn't a fan of the book or the movie, a bunch of nonsense.




I know it's not perfect. but I love that film. It captured the spirit of the book and had so much heart.


----------



## J Riff

I thought the best version of Hitchhiker's Guide was the audio cassette that came out back in the day. Funny, ha ha, unless you are Arthur Dent.


----------



## JunkMonkey

I really can't understand why anyone with half a brain would think _Looper_ makes any kind of sense at all after about three minutes in.  But then _The Matrix_ falls to pieces very quickly too but enough people thought that was great.  What I look for in an SF film is something that has an idea at its core, an internal logic (that makes sense in the real world) and characters that have some resemblance to human beings (or Martians).  What I keep getting served up, labled as SF, is 'here's a cool idea' (which usually isn't), with a sh*tload of SFX dumped on top of it, played out by indestructible cardboard cutouts.

_Hitchhikers_ was a great radio show, a funny LP, a passable TV programme, an all right text adventure game, and a less than interesting movie*. The more SFX that were added the less interesting it became.  



*I'm sure I have missed a few iterations out there - oh! The books.  The books were pants.


----------



## Cathbad

BAYLOR said:


> I know it's not perfect. but I love that film. It captured the spirit of the book and had so much heart.



I agree... then again, I'm a big fan of Silly.


----------



## J Riff

The Indestructible Cardboard Cutouts. Live at a theater near you.*


----------



## Starbeast

*Strange Brew* (1983)

Something is rotten (like a bad doughnut) at the Elsinore Brewery, in Canada. Bob and Doug Mackenzie (as seen on SCTV) help the brewery founder's daughter Pam regain the brewery founded by her recently-deceased father. But to do so, they must confront an evil brew master and his two teams of zombie hockey players. The brew master ultimately has plans to take over the world, using spiked beer. However, the Mackenzie brothers are helped to thwart the bad guys with the aid of a ghost, a famous retired Canadian hockey player, and an amazing super dog.

I love this movie.


----------



## Ajid

What I have learnt from this forum is that I like silly. I'm gunna put In The Name Of The King out there


----------



## Khuratokh

There was a film a while back, which was supposed to become the next Star Wars according to it's lead actor. It was an ill-conceived recruitment drive for a certain church with lots of lawyers.
But has earned the (maybe undeserved ) reputation of  being the wordt gilm ever made.


----------



## Ajid

Yeah but everyone loves a clam bake


----------



## BAYLOR

*Battle Beyond The Stars* 1980   It is silly at times,  The Seven Samurais in Space .  But for all of it silliness , it is grand and glorious space adventure.


----------



## Cathbad

*Jason In Space* - laughed all the way through it!


----------



## BAYLOR

*Spaced Invaders *1990  The one is positive joy. A ship crewed by a bunch of dimwitted Aliens out in space hear the hear the Orson Wells war of the world Broadcast and come to earth to aid the Martians, Not having a clew that's its fiction. hey land on earth on Halloween Night.  This film is absolute must see.


----------



## clovis-man

Starbeast said:


> *Strange Brew* (1983)
> 
> Something is rotten (like a bad doughnut) at the Elsinore Brewery, in Canada. Bob and Doug Mackenzie (as seen on SCTV) help the brewery founder's daughter Pam regain the brewery founded by her recently-deceased father. But to do so, they must confront an evil brew master and his two teams of zombie hockey players. The brew master ultimately has plans to take over the world, using spiked beer. However, the Mackenzie brothers are helped to thwart the bad guys with the aid of a ghost, a famous retired Canadian hockey player, and an amazing super dog.
> 
> I love this movie.


Take off, eh!


----------



## psikeyhackr

Frost Giant said:


> Hitchhiker's Guide. Wasn't a fan of the book or the movie, a bunch of nonsense.



Ditto!


----------



## Vince W

clovis-man said:


> Take off, eh!



Hoser.


----------



## Khuratokh

Khuratokh said:


> There was a film a while back, which was supposed to become the next Star Wars according to it's lead actor. It was an ill-conceived recruitment drive for a certain church with lots of lawyers.
> But has earned the (maybe undeserved ) reputation of  being the wordt gilm ever made.


I speak of course of Battlefield Earth.
from Hubbard, creator of The Church of Scientology. Don't get me wrong, it's a terrible movie, but enjoyably so.
Because Hubbard couldn't get psychologists to agree with his crackpot method of dealing with depression, he decided psychology was evil.
And what are the evil aliens in Battlefield Earth called? The Psychlos. Real subtle move Hubbard.

This is also the movie where the heroes save the day with F-16 jets....that have been sitting in a underground bunker for 2000 years, but still work perfectly.


----------



## Cathbad

Khuratokh said:


> This is also the movie where the heroes save the day with F-16 jets....that have been sitting in a underground bunker for 2000 years, but still work perfectly.



It was that great Taiwan technology!!


----------



## J Riff

That's 'Hosebag'. A word new immigrants are told canadiens call each other. Don't tell them what it really means.
Can't believe you guys think Hitchhikers is some kind of silly SF - it is full on Brit comedy, and a classic. It was so popular he wrote a bunch more, and even most of that was perty good. There are hundreds of silly B flicks. Battle Beyond the (Stars) (Sun) Attack of the (Giant Leeches) (Beast Creatures) (Crab Monsters) and gee golly just oodles more. Remember that since the late 70s, 'B' or 'bad' movies have been artificially generated. See: Troma etc.
Not the same thing at all. No charm. Too violent. Crass. Garbage as opposed to good healthy rubbish.


----------



## JunkMonkey

Khuratokh said:


> This is also the movie where the heroes save the day with F-16 jets....that have been sitting in a underground bunker for 2000 years, but still work perfectly.



Harrier Jump Jets


----------



## wam

A couple that haven't come up yet
Frequently Asked Questions About Time Travel One of those time travel stories that has characters watching later/earlier versions of themselves. All takes place in a pub.
Cockneys vs Zombies Extremely silly Gangsters and OAPs fight their way out of London when it is taken over by the undead. Silliest thing is Richard Briers on a walker. Possibly the slowest chase scene...


----------



## Jaxx

BAYLOR said:


> *Cat-Woman on The Moon* 1953  The title alone speaks volumes. The film itself is silly beyond imagining , but entertaining.



Remove ''on The Moon'' and what are we left with . . . the awful and ridiculous.

*Catwoman*. (Halle Berry has never fully recovered.)

Oh and I give you the *Dungeons and Dragons* films. The first one is pure ham and camp silliness, the rest are awful and cheap, jumping on LOTR bandwagon and destroying great source material.

Dungeons and Dragons the cartoon on the other hand, I have a serious soft spot for and own on DVD.


----------



## Caledfwlch

Hey now! FAQ about Time Travel is quite an enjoyable little romp for a friday or saturday night, I loved it, even with it being silly. Especially loved the final scene - a remix of Europe's epic ballad "Final Countdown" blasting out as the Heroes and the american lass in appropriately sexy outfit charge into the time portal to go save the World again.

Jaxx - I agree with you mostly on what you say about the D&D Films, however the I think 3rd film, D&D The Book of Vile Darkness was a little different to the others. The main Hero was lacking somewhat in acting skills, but it was much darker than the others, plus that gorgeous Gothed up Witch woman, Akordia, she looks totally different in real life, amazing what a bit of makeup can do. And generally Vile Darkness has gotten far more favourable reviews than its predecessors. What universe are the D&D Films set in - I have played Neverwinter Nights 2 (I found 1 unplayable as the control and combat system is awful, NWN2 handles both much better) And NWN is I believe set in the "Forgotten Realms" Universe, specifically the Continent of Faerun, but the D&D Movies are not really recognisable, the only similar Beings are the Dwarves and Elves, not to mention the Dragons of the first movie, but it portrays the Elves as human haters living in the forests, whilst in Faerun, the Elves who aren't away in the Elven place I forget the name of live amongst the Humans and Dwarves, and other races in harmony, and there does not appear to be any racial discord, like that found in for example the world of Dragon Age, where poor City Elves are treated like dirt and forced to live in the "Elven Alienage" ghettos, or the Witcher Universe where Elves and Dwarves are being treated so badly, and various attempts at exterminating the non humans (except in Nilfguard, where the Emperor Emrhys is friendly to Elves and they are treated fairly by Imperial Decree, thus his Armies can make use of Elven Warrior skills) that the Non Humans have had to form the Scoia'Tel basically a terrorist movement of Active Service Units waging Guerilla War against Humanity, descending to the same level as humans, butchering villages, the way Humans have done to non human habitations, robbing banks, assasinations and so on.

Though the Forgotten Realms Wiki states that the Elves do tend to live in the forests and wilds. So maybe NWN2 was not being quite faithful to the Mythology. Tell you one thing though, the Wall of the Faithless that you get to see in DLC absolutely terrified me, it really creeped me out. Oh, and in Book of Vile Darkness, the "Undead Child betrayed by her God in life" now that creature properly freaked me, and I actually had a nightmare, and I am usually made of pretty stern stuff!!!

Dungeons & Dragons: The Book of Vile Darkness (TV Movie 2012) - IMDb


----------



## Venusian Broon

Where to start here???

Here's a few candidates to stir the pot...

_Resident Evil: Afterlife - _I think common sense left the series about half way through the second film in the series, and although it always nice to see the lovely Milla Jovovich kick arse, this is just a sequence of action scenes barely cobbled together. 

_Day of the Dead (1985) - _Yep the third in the Romero 'dead' series. Sue me. A lot of philosophical yapping and not a lot of being torn apart by zombie hordes. (although there is a very nice person ripping scene near the end...)

I haven't seen it...but _Pluto Nash??? _(would like to know from others that have actually watched this.)
_
Eragon - _Star wars with dragons. Somehow they managed to get (much, much) less out of the sum of the parts in this equation...


----------



## Edward M. Grant

wam said:


> Cockneys vs Zombies Extremely silly Gangsters and OAPs fight their way out of London when it is taken over by the undead. Silliest thing is Richard Briers on a walker. Possibly the slowest chase scene...



Ah, yes. That movie was good, silly fun.


----------



## Jaxx

Caledfwlch said:


> Jaxx - I agree with you mostly on what you say about the D&D Films, however the I think 3rd film, D&D The Book of Vile Darkness was a little different to the others. The main Hero was lacking somewhat in acting skills, but it was much darker than the others, plus that gorgeous Gothed up Witch woman, Akordia, she looks totally different in real life, amazing what a bit of makeup can do. And generally Vile Darkness has gotten far more favourable reviews than its predecessors. What universe are the D&D Films set in - I have played Neverwinter Nights 2 (I found 1 unplayable as the control and combat system is awful, NWN2 handles both much better) And NWN is I believe set in the "Forgotten Realms" Universe, specifically the Continent of Faerun, but the D&D Movies are not really recognisable, the only similar Beings are the Dwarves and Elves, not to mention the Dragons of the first movie, but it portrays the Elves as human haters living in the forests, whilst in Faerun, the Elves who aren't away in the Elven place I forget the name of live amongst the Humans and Dwarves, and other races in harmony, and there does not appear to be any racial discord, like that found in for example the world of Dragon Age, where poor City Elves are treated like dirt and forced to live in the "Elven Alienage" ghettos, or the Witcher Universe where Elves and Dwarves are being treated so badly, and various attempts at exterminating the non humans (except in Nilfguard, where the Emperor Emrhys is friendly to Elves and they are treated fairly by Imperial Decree, thus his Armies can make use of Elven Warrior skills) that the Non Humans have had to form the Scoia'Tel basically a terrorist movement of Active Service Units waging Guerilla War against Humanity, descending to the same level as humans, butchering villages, the way Humans have done to non human habitations, robbing banks, assasinations and so on.
> 
> Though the Forgotten Realms Wiki states that the Elves do tend to live in the forests and wilds. So maybe NWN2 was not being quite faithful to the Mythology. Tell you one thing though, the Wall of the Faithless that you get to see in DLC absolutely terrified me, it really creeped me out. Oh, and in Book of Vile Darkness, the "Undead Child betrayed by her God in life" now that creature properly freaked me, and I actually had a nightmare, and I am usually made of pretty stern stuff!!!
> 
> Dungeons & Dragons: The Book of Vile Darkness (TV Movie 2012) - IMDb



How strange, you mention the D&D computer games. Only today I have been hunting and found a site to buy revamped and browser ready old classics, as I am sorely tempted to revisit my Baldur's Gate days (The RPG not the hack n slash console games), I never completed the second one. I still have it but it isn't compatible with the trusty laptop.

GOG.com - Baldurs Gate II. (If you scroll down you'll see a host of other RPG classics to whet the appetite.)

I used to read the books based in Faerun, the _Drizzt Do'urden_ series being some of my favourites and he appears in Baldurs II if I remember correctly. 

One of my earliest literary fantasy ventures _Dragonlance,_ also used the _D&D_ framework and that was based on a world called Krynn, so I guess the term Forgotten Realms allows for a variety of worlds/lands??

In regard the third _Dungeons & Dragons_ movie I will confess I got a twenty minutes in and turned it off on an iffy stream some time back. I think I may revisit it.


----------



## Caledfwlch

Aye, Gog.com is a lovely sight for getting Games at a cheaper price.

I highly recommend getting the Neverwinter Nights 2 with all the DLC. The graphics are acceptable, there are still all this time later a few bugs here and there, but I felt the storyline was worth playing through. Bioware worked on the first Neverwinter Game, but not the second, so they got a lot of grief about early problems before patches were released for NWN2 even though it was nothing to do with them.
I believe they based the combat system etc of Dragon Age Origins on Forgotten Realms, but nothing officially licensed
I did what I often do, as Demo's don't seem all that common these days for some reason, I downloaded Balder's Gate from a site supposedly blocked from UK access  Just to trial the game and see if its worth forking out for - Pennies are tight and I want to support Game Developers, especially the likes of Bioware, Bethesda and CD Projekt, my Polish heroes so I do this in order to spend my cash on something I know I am going to enjoy playing - like I say I wouldn't need to if demos were still around. And I found Balders Gate just too old and clumsy for me, the same as Neverwinter Nights 1.
There is actually a fan project over on Neverwinter Nights 2 Nexus (Nexus is a fab site for game mods, along with Moddb, Nexus stands out as it has a custom built mod installation app which automates mod downloads and installs and categorises your mods etc all sorts of flashy whistles and bells ) But the Fan Project converts Baldurs Gate into the NWN2 Engine, but I found it very buggy and graphics were behaving weirdly, I don't recall if that was the final release or if it will be further updated.

If you have Played Dragon Age: Origins then Neverwinter Nights 2 will feel familiar in gameplay style, though DA: Origins has much better control and combat being a more modern game, and also a lot more voice acting, whilst NWN2 is mostly silent, except for random quotes your character and NPC's sometimes mutter. 

I didn't realise there were novels set in Faerun!!!! I am going to have to track these down!


----------



## JunkMonkey

Venusian Broon said:


> Where to start here???
> 
> Here's a few candidates to stir the pot...
> 
> _Resident Evil: Afterlife - _I think common sense left the series about half way through the second film in the series, and although it always nice to see the lovely Milla Jovovich kick arse, this is just a sequence of action scenes barely cobbled together.
> 
> _Day of the Dead (1985) - _Yep the third in the Romero 'dead' series. Sue me. A lot of philosophical yapping and not a lot of being torn apart by zombie hordes. (although there is a very nice person ripping scene near the end...)
> 
> I haven't seen it...but _Pluto Nash??? _(would like to know from others that have actually watched this.)
> _
> Eragon - _Star wars with dragons. Somehow they managed to get (much, much) less out of the sum of the parts in this equation...



Seconding the love for _FAQ About Time Travel. _ It's not a bad film at all and does play fair and stick to an internal logic that doesn't pull plot rabbits out of nowhere without backing them up.

_Pluto Nash_ is well worth avoiding.  It sucks. But not in a fun way like _Battlefield Earth _is.  Pluto Nash just a boring waste of everyone's time and money.


----------



## Khuratokh

Caledfwlch said:


> Aye, Gog.com is a lovely sight for getting Games at a cheaper price.
> 
> I highly recommend getting the Neverwinter Nights 2 with all the DLC. The graphics are acceptable, there are still all this time later a few bugs here and there, but I felt the storyline was worth playing through. Bioware worked on the first Neverwinter Game, but not the second, so they got a lot of grief about early problems before patches were released for NWN2 even though it was nothing to do with them.
> I believe they based the combat system etc of Dragon Age Origins on Forgotten Realms, but nothing officially licensed
> I did what I often do, as Demo's don't seem all that common these days for some reason, I downloaded Balder's Gate from a site supposedly blocked from UK access  Just to trial the game and see if its worth forking out for - Pennies are tight and I want to support Game Developers, especially the likes of Bioware, Bethesda and CD Projekt, my Polish heroes so I do this in order to spend my cash on something I know I am going to enjoy playing - like I say I wouldn't need to if demos were still around. And I found Balders Gate just too old and clumsy for me, the same as Neverwinter Nights 1.
> There is actually a fan project over on Neverwinter Nights 2 Nexus (Nexus is a fab site for game mods, along with Moddb, Nexus stands out as it has a custom built mod installation app which automates mod downloads and installs and categorises your mods etc all sorts of flashy whistles and bells ) But the Fan Project converts Baldurs Gate into the NWN2 Engine, but I found it very buggy and graphics were behaving weirdly, I don't recall if that was the final release or if it will be further updated.
> 
> If you have Played Dragon Age: Origins then Neverwinter Nights 2 will feel familiar in gameplay style, though DA: Origins has much better control and combat being a more modern game, and also a lot more voice acting, whilst NWN2 is mostly silent, except for random quotes your character and NPC's sometimes mutter.
> 
> I didn't realise there were novels set in Faerun!!!! I am going to have to track these down!



Ooh and try out "Planescape Torment" set in D&D's Forgotten Realms. a heavily narrative driven story with good combat rules, about a man who cannot die and can't remember his past. There are much bigger things going on than you'd think. definitely a game that needs more love


----------



## Caledfwlch

One game I highly recommend if only for Stress relief as there is not really much in the way of Plot is Mount and Blade: Warband.
I am currently playing 2 Fan Total Conversion Mods - Perisno and Prophesy of Pendor - they are both Low Fantasy Mods and there is much fun to be had forging your empire, it's kind of a little like Total War, with an RPG edge but you can walk around cities, buy armour and weapons for yourself and your "Hero Companions" the idea is you recruit for example a priest skilled in Healing, so when he levels up you spend his XP on the medical Skills, so when you go into battle with your Army you lose less men to death, they are just more likely to be injured/knocked out, stuff like that. So you have yourself, your Hero Companions who you can recruit in various Taverns, and then your grunts, the Infantry, Archers and Cavalry.

There are supposed to be Giants in Perisno, I have not yet met any but look forward to doing so!!

Actual Combat in M&B:Warband is in 3rd person (or 1st person if you prefer) and you have commands for controlling your troops, ordering them to a particular position, use melee or ranged weapons, move forward 10 paces, Charge, stuff like that, and putting your Cavalry into Wedge formation. The Fan made Conversions actually have much more goodies and stuff going on than the Vanilla game.
There is also "With Fire and Sword" Single Player DLC for Warband, set in Eastern Europe in the 17th century, so there are muskets and pistols and so on. There is another total conversion that is slowly being tweaked, improved, and fixed with updates, to hopefully bring it out of Beta Testing State and into full release called L'Aigle (The Eagle) Set in the Napoleonic Wars, it is much fun to be stood in battle, Whilst Captain Sharpe leads his 95th Rifles Chosen Men in a Skirmish against the approaching foe, the battlefield obscured by musket and rifle smoke, and your cannon if you have some making their own noise and devastation.

For fun, below is a screenshot of my current Character in Perisno, Caledfwlch ap Gwalchmai, one day to become his Imperial Majesty, Emperor Caledfwlch 1st, Defender of the Faiths, Lord of Perisno, Saviour of the Elves.

Oh yes, Horsies are a bit old fashioned for Young Caledfwlch, he prefers to charge into battle atop his beautiful giant Mountain Wolf, Llamrai - that is not a trick of perspective, Llamrai the wolf is indeed the size of a Horsie - otherwise my Knight would look a bit daft charging into battle on a normal sized Wolf, the weight of his armour alone would crush the poor thing! In the second picture, Caledfwlch is waving his massive Sword, and to be fair, nobody can deny that he is carrying a Whopper!! I actually have a War Elephant amongst my choice of Cavalry Mounts, which I or my companions can ride into battle, and scare the hell out of the Enemy Horsies and Infantry.


----------



## J Riff

Silly is for kids, so_ Attack of the SuperMonsters_ is hard to beat. The animation is wretched, the models are OK, and the rubber dinosaur suits are great. Tons of explosions and screaming, laughing Dinosaurs. Great for all ages._ It Came From Hollywood_ is a bit of a must-see, it's footage from a lot of silly stuff...*


----------



## BAYLOR

Jaxx said:


> Remove ''on The Moon'' and what are we left with . . . the awful and ridiculous.
> 
> *Catwoman*. (Halle Berry has never fully recovered.)
> 
> Oh and I give you the *Dungeons and Dragons* films. The first one is pure ham and camp silliness, the rest are awful and cheap, jumping on LOTR bandwagon and destroying great source material.
> 
> Dungeons and Dragons the cartoon on the other hand, I have a serious soft spot for and own on DVD.



Dungeons and Dragons has  a vast mythology to draw  from and this was the best story they could come up with?


----------



## Jeffbert

Anyone ever see NUDE ON THE MOON? I watched that turkey way back during my 1st years with NETFLIX.


----------



## Ajid

I have just watched Night Of The Comet. I'm in at least two minds about this. My lord how did Beltran get Chakotay after that performance, oh wait, he was that woden in voyager as well.


----------



## BAYLOR

Ajid said:


> I have just watched Night Of The Comet. I'm in at least two minds about this. My lord how did Beltran get Chakotay after that performance, oh wait, he was that woden in voyager as well.



It's become something of a cult film.


----------



## JunkMonkey

I actually quite liked it.  It plays with one of my favourite tropes - the whole Purple Cloud / The World the Flesh and the Devil / Quiet Earth idea of everyone suddenly vanishing or dying and characters being alone in a empty civilisation.


----------



## BAYLOR

JunkMonkey said:


> I actually quite liked it.  It plays with one of my favourite tropes - the whole Purple Cloud / The World the Flesh and the Devil / Quiet Earth idea of everyone suddenly vanishing or dying and characters being alone in a empty civilisation.



Ive never seen the Quite Earth.


----------



## S Blake-Smy

'*Monster in the closet*' from 1986. I saw it as a kid and it had me in stitches! if just for the closing line by the narrator... something along the lines of, "...and in the end, it was beauty that killed the beast!" (the lead character was a geeky scientist type, who had people swoon whenever his glasses fell off).
I literally only saw it once on video and haven't come across it since, I do remember it being complete cheese though.

Another I saw was at about the same time was '*Killer Klowns from outer space*".


----------



## clovis-man

BAYLOR said:


> Ive never seen the Quite Earth.


*The Quiet Earth* is a 1985 New Zealand movie which I think is petty good in an understated sort of way. For a Kiwi movie that is a little more of a nail-biter, see *Housebound*. Housebound Trailer - IMDb


----------



## BAYLOR

S Blake-Smy said:


> '*Monster in the closet*' from 1986. I saw it as a kid and it had me in stitches! if just for the closing line by the narrator... something along the lines of, "...and in the end, it was beauty that killed the beast!" (the lead character was a geeky scientist type, who had people swoon whenever his glasses fell off).
> I literally only saw it once on video and haven't come across it since, I do remember it being complete cheese though.
> 
> Another I saw was at about the same time was '*Killer Klowns from outer space*".



Absolutely off the wall films , both very entertaining .


----------



## BAYLOR

SilentRoamer said:


> I thought Looper was the height of stupidity.
> 
> I know Time Travels movies are awkward and often poorly done but this one took the biscuit.
> 
> The specific scene I am referring to is when a man is running away as "time" runs out and he loses all of his body parts but still managed to make the run... it is just so ridiculous and ignores almost all forms of cause > effect.
> 
> TERRIBLE SILLY FILM.



It got the Robot Chicken Treatment  with Elmer Fudd  in the lead role  It was called *Wooper.*


----------



## kythe

I just rewatched *The Cat From Outer Space *for the first time since childhood, and found it painfully ridiculous.    I'm disappointed because I really liked this movie at a certain age.


----------



## BAYLOR

kythe said:


> I just rewatched *The Cat From Outer Space *for the first time since childhood, and found it painfully ridiculous.    I'm disappointed because I really liked this movie at a certain age.



There is a novelization . Im not kidding , ive seen a copy.


----------



## JJewel

Plan 9 from outer space for being so awful and Dark Star for being brilliant


----------



## BAYLOR

JJewel said:


> Plan 9 from outer space for being so awful and Dark Star for being brilliant



Alan Dean Foster did the Novelization of *Darkstar*

Fortunately , there's no novelization of* Plan 9 From Outer Space .*


----------



## BAYLOR

Now that I think about  What if Michael Bay did reboot/remake of *Plan 9 From Outer Space?  *Would it be a better film? **


----------



## BAYLOR

Rodders said:


> Aeon Flux. Just an aweful movie.



Wrong casting and wretchedly bad story.


----------



## BAYLOR

Vince W said:


> Spaceballs was intentionally silly, but The Fantastic Four was unintentionally so.



*Spaceballs* I can watch over and over again . The Fantastic Four is just plain awful

And there is was  a 1994 fantastic Four film that was made and never released.


----------



## Droflet

BAYLOR said:


> Now that I think about  What if Michael Bay did reboot/remake of *Plan 9 From Outer Space?  *Would it be a better film? **



It could hardly be worse.


----------



## BAYLOR

Droflet said:


> It could hardly be worse.




True . But Id still pay money to see it  !


----------



## Randy M.

Droflet said:


> It could hardly be worse.



But it could be louder.


----------



## BAYLOR

Randy M. said:


> But it could be louder.




This is a film that  clearly should have won an Oscar for something . It's the* Citizen Kane* of bad science fiction films .


----------



## psychotick

Hi,

Not a movie, but I just watched Spacehunter. OMG are these the most inept bounty hunters in the solar system? The follow up series 2300 was so much better but still weak.

Cheers, Greg..


----------



## Guttersnipe

Starkid was silly and quite stupid.


----------



## Harpo

If this was real, this would be the actual silliest


----------



## Guttersnipe

Plan 9 From Outer Space
Santa Claus vs. the Martians
Hercules Against the Moon Men


----------



## BAYLOR

Guttersnipe said:


> Plan 9 From Outer Space
> Santa Claus vs. the Martians
> Hercules Against the Moon Men



And  no Oscar recognition for the hard work and effort that went into the making of those  films. Not even one best actor nomination  .


----------



## THX1138

farntfar said:


> Surely this has to begin with Dark Star.
> The idea of sending out a bunch of bored hippies to blow up "unstable planets" using state of the art AI installed in bombs is totally silly.
> Add to it the alien and a commander who can still talk (like a soup dragon) despite being dead.
> 
> I'm trying to describe the silliness without giving too much away, because it was a truly enjoyable film at the time, if it's now very dated.
> Watch it  if you haven't seen it, but don't expect to be overwhelmed by its special effects or its pace or depth.


Silly true, but still one of my favorites! Beach Ball pet...


----------



## THX1138

I have seen many of these films talked about here many times. All good silly fun. (Sometimes that is the point of the film; just plain silly!)
For me, Dark Star and for sure Evil Dead 2...I think?

As it was said many, many years ago on this thread, if you haven't seen Dark Star, watch it. Forget the silly and enjoy the story! Beach Ball pet. Bomb 29. 

Evil Dead 2 is so very campy, yet a fun comedy horror fantasy that makes Indeana Jones look bland. Come on! A lever ending lever action Winchester, a chain saw for a hand that, like Ashes car, never ever runs out of gas... in a fantasy Mid Evil England...Stick puppet skeletons in the for-ground with zombie actors in the background...good stop action too. 

Then there is always 'Hardware Wars' and the flashlight lightsaber. Talk about a bun hair doo! 
And 'Closet Casses of the Nerd Kind'... Mash potatoes and Darth Vader on a chopper saying, "Don't block the road.' And monkey shine at the end...

Too many to choose from, all good and silly fun. I just 'Tremor 1-2-3' over all of them!


----------



## BAYLOR

THX1138 said:


> I have seen many of these films talked about here many times. All good silly fun. (Sometimes that is the point of the film; just plain silly!)
> For me, Dark Star and for sure Evil Dead 2...I think?
> 
> As it was said many, many years ago on this thread, if you haven't seen Dark Star, watch it. Forget the silly and enjoy the story! Beach Ball pet. Bomb 29.
> 
> Evil Dead 2 is so very campy, yet a fun comedy horror fantasy that makes Indeana Jones look bland. Come on! A lever ending lever action Winchester, a chain saw for a hand that, like Ashes car, never ever runs out of gas... in a fantasy Mid Evil England...Stick puppet skeletons in the for-ground with zombie actors in the background...good stop action too.
> 
> Then there is always 'Hardware Wars' and the flashlight lightsaber. Talk about a bun hair doo!
> And 'Closet Casses of the Nerd Kind'... Mash potatoes and Darth Vader on a chopper saying, "Don't block the road.' And monkey shine at the end...
> 
> Too many to choose from, all good and silly fun. I just 'Tremor 1-2-3' over all of them!



Ive seen *Darkstar*  several times . It's hilarious  and fun to watch . Alan Dean Foster did a good novelization of this film.


----------



## Bramandin

Has anyone seen *Terrorvision*?  That thing had me unplugging the failing CRT I had in my room.

I just watched a few criticisms of *Iron Giant* and it is a long string of contrivances but I don't care.  Also, since one of the reviewers was a baby when it came out, he made me feel old by not knowing what a Poindexter was and going on about how Annie didn't seem at all concerned about Hogarth hanging out with Dean.

I don't really watch anything more horrible than *Megamind* or *Monsters vs Aliens*, though *Rumble* is a new fave that's up there.


----------



## alexvss

*The Fifth Element (1997)* is pure guilty pleasure.

*Piranha 3D* (the 2010 remake) and *Horns *(2013, based on a Stephen King's son novel) are two great horror comedies directed by Alexandre Aja, one of my favorite directors.


----------



## BAYLOR

clovis-man said:


> *Robinson Crusoe on Mars* - When this film came out in 1964, I read a very positive review of it in Time magazine. I've never been able to figure that out. And now, 50 years later, the movie seems to be achieving some sort of Icon status. But I always thought it was silly and I haven't changed my mind.



Ive always liked this film.


----------



## Bramandin

Does anyone like the *DragonHeart* sequels?  I'd only seen *New Beginning* which felt like the pilot to a TV series and *Vengeance* which is a pretty solid story though not amazing.  While looking it up, I saw that the sequels other than Vengeance are considered bad.


----------



## sciwriterPark

Ice Pirates.


----------



## BAYLOR

sciwriterPark said:


> Ice Pirates.



I can watch and rewatch that one.


----------



## BAYLOR

*Abott and Costello Go to Mars *1953    Silly and fun to watch.


----------



## AllanR

_*Star Wreck: In the Pirkinning*_


----------



## Boaz

alexvss said:


> *The Fifth Element (1997)* is pure guilty pleasure.


Let go of the guilt.  As Dr. Ruth used to say, "Just enjoy it."  Of course the performances are over the top.  They are supposed to be overdone.... they could've easily made this movie with Lucy Liu, Kurt Russell, R. Lee Ermey, Jim Carrey, Tim Curry, Tina Fey, Martifn Short, and/or Robin Williams.  I love seening Holm and Oldman, who have turned in may subtle performances, go for the big expressions and obvious tropes. I love how Willis blunders his way through and Jovovich blithely blabbers on (mull-tee-passss) while Tucker's vocal antics are top notch.


----------



## BAYLOR

Boaz said:


> Let go of the guilt.  As Dr. Ruth used to say, "Just enjoy it."  Of course the performances are over the top.  They are supposed to be overdone.... they could've easily made this movie with Lucy Liu, Kurt Russell, R. Lee Ermey, Jim Carrey, Tim Curry, Tina Fey, Martifn Short, and/or Robin Williams.  I love seening Holm and Oldman, who have turned in may subtle performances, go for the big expressions and obvious tropes. I love how Willis blunders his way through and Jovovich blithely blabbers on (mull-tee-passss) while Tucker's vocal antics are top notch.


*The Fifth  Element* is a pure joy to watch . Im glad it exists  because if it didn't,  we wouldn't  have Terry Pratchett's novel *The Fifth Elephant.*


----------



## alexvss

Boaz said:


> Let go of the guilt.  As Dr. Ruth used to say, "Just enjoy it."  Of course the performances are over the top.  They are supposed to be overdone.... they could've easily made this movie with Lucy Liu, Kurt Russell, R. Lee Ermey, Jim Carrey, Tim Curry, Tina Fey, Martifn Short, and/or Robin Williams.  I love seening Holm and Oldman, who have turned in may subtle performances, go for the big expressions and obvious tropes. I love how Willis blunders his way through and Jovovich blithely blabbers on (mull-tee-passss) while Tucker's vocal antics are top notch.


Yeah I kinda changed my opinion on it after reading an article discussing how it predicted modern times. Someone posted the article on this forum.


----------



## M. Robert Gibson

There's a film on next week (UK) on the Talking Pictures channel - _Invasion of the Bee Girls_








						Invasion of the Bee Girls (1973) - IMDb
					

Invasion of the Bee Girls: Directed by Denis Sanders. With William Smith, Anitra Ford, Victoria Vetri, Cliff Osmond. A powerful cosmic force is turning Earth women into queen bees who kill men by wearing them out sexually.




					www.imdb.com
				




"A powerful cosmic force is turning Earth women into queen bees who kill men by wearing them out sexually."

Yep.  It's a 1970s sexploitation film trying to pass itself off as sci-fi


----------



## BAYLOR

M. Robert Gibson said:


> There's a film on next week (UK) on the Talking Pictures channel - _Invasion of the Bee Girls_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Invasion of the Bee Girls (1973) - IMDb
> 
> 
> Invasion of the Bee Girls: Directed by Denis Sanders. With William Smith, Anitra Ford, Victoria Vetri, Cliff Osmond. A powerful cosmic force is turning Earth women into queen bees who kill men by wearing them out sexually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.imdb.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "A powerful cosmic force is turning Earth women into queen bees who kill men by wearing them out sexually."
> 
> Yep.  It's a 1970s sexploitation film trying to pass itself off as sci-fi



Years  ago it was mentioned  on a an episode of *At The Movies* with  Siskel and Ebert .


----------



## Randy M.

Re: INVASION OF THE BEE GIRLS

https://www.sffchronicles.com/threads/23139/page-996#post-19199


----------



## Boaz

M. Robert Gibson said:


> There's a film on next week (UK) on the Talking Pictures channel - _Invasion of the Bee Girls_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Invasion of the Bee Girls (1973) - IMDb
> 
> 
> Invasion of the Bee Girls: Directed by Denis Sanders. With William Smith, Anitra Ford, Victoria Vetri, Cliff Osmond. A powerful cosmic force is turning Earth women into queen bees who kill men by wearing them out sexually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.imdb.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "A powerful cosmic force is turning Earth women into queen bees who kill men by wearing them out sexually."
> 
> Yep.  It's a 1970s sexploitation film trying to pass itself off as sci-fi


Invasion of the Bee Girls.  Well, to each his own.  I'd have prefered Invasion of the C girls.


----------



## Le Panda du Mal

I think movies like *Dark Star *and *Killer Klowns *are cheating since they are intentionally silly. (Anyway I found Killer Klowns to be pretty dull after the first viewing- I had some friends who adored the movie and insisted on watching it every Halloween). 

Maybe the filmography of Uwe Boll would be more fitting for the thread. Here's a guy who is absolutely convinced he's a genius and, for a while, got inexplicable budgets to make one gloriously crappy movie after another.


----------



## BAYLOR

Le Panda du Mal said:


> I think movies like *Dark Star *and *Killer Klowns *are cheating since they are intentionally silly. (Anyway I found Killer Klowns to be pretty dull after the first viewing- I had some friends who adored the movie and insisted on watching it every Halloween).
> 
> Maybe the filmography of Uwe Boll would be more fitting for the thread. Here's a guy who is absolutely convinced he's a genius and, for a while, got inexplicable budgets to make one gloriously crappy movie after another.


If Uwe Boll had stuck with being a producer and let everyone else do the directing and writing on his movies, he'd be a major player Hollywood right now.


----------



## BAYLOR

*Reptilicus* 1961 It got the mystery Science 3000 treatment. This film is silly at so many levels `


----------



## BAYLOR

JunkMonkey said:


> "We must find the Talisman!"  - great hats though - and music by Ennio Morricone.  It's brilliant! (But crap.)



I think the actress  Janet Agren who played Red Sonja's sister would have  been a better choice to play Red Sonja .


----------

